# Wanderer on a Wander



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm off in a few days for about a 4000-5000 round trip of a couple of weeks from sunny [cooler at moment] Queensland down to what looks like being a frigid chilly Melbourne.

Bit of personal work on myself on the Gold Coast initially and family/business down south, planning to meander some back ways, check out some old country pubs here and there for accommodation along the way.

So I'll be MIA a bit but might even attempt to remember enough to make something of a trip report.

If anyone looks like being about on GC in a few days time or down in Melbourne in about a week, let me know if you want a beer.


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Have a safe trip.


----------

